# Should I be annoyed with Origin?



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

I did a fresh cycle of IVF with Origin last year. I have mild PCOS and I was on the short protocol so no down reg and straight to stimms when af came. I was on the lowest dose on menopur because my AMH came back high at 20.3 but in the end they only got 6 eggs!! All through the stimming phase they said there were quite a few follicles but that I wasn't over responding, now I think they might have under stimulated me to get such a low number of eggs. I know they were cautious because of OHSS but I was on metformin to counteract that too. I just feel that i paid alot of money to have a cycle there (higher than lots of other clinics) and I wanted a good number of eggs to be able to take embryo's to blastocyst and hopefully freeze. They only let me put one back because I was just under 35 at the time and already have a child and we were lucky enough to have two to freeze. The cycle was BFN which we were gutted about. We have just had a FET yesterday and only one embryo made the thaw which leaves me thinking that this won't be a successful cycle either. If we'd had more eggs to play with (which we expected due to a high egg reserve) we might have been in a very different situation now.


I suppose I'd just like peoples thoughts on whether you think Origin should take some responsibility for understimulating me or if you think they did the right thing with my high AMH? We have no more funds for more cycles and will be relying on the NHS one if this one fails. 


Any thoughts welcomed xx


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

I didn't go to Origin but to GCRM in Glasgow where Origin take their protocols from.  I'm sorry your first cycle didn't work out and wish you all the best for this current one.

My AMH was a little higher than yours and I did the short protocol as well and got 7 eggs, so pretty similar, 4 made it to blast. I remember being a bit surprised there wasn't more, but they really do say quality over quantity. I feel your annoyance about not having more to play, we also froze three, with but the risk and the consequences of OHSS are nothing to take lightly.  I think they treated you cautiously and was the right thing to do, but only my opinion    

I really hope this little one that you have now is a great strong little fighter and you get your BFP    Good luck.


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi

im pretty annoyed at them as well and ive just started with them as a new clinic, they are ignoring my history of low response to menopur and other issues and just making me follow their protocol, im scared i will get a low number of eggs now as well, ive had ivfs before at other clinics and im not liking origin at all , they are truely treating me like a number and not taking into account my previous snigificant ivf history, but the money is paid now so i have to go ahead. i just hope im proved wrong and this will not happen. but i do understand your frustration, we are paying all this money and yet treated like children, at this stage i could write a book on ivf and all the pitfalls. 

rosebud


----------

